# Low-light plants for herbivores



## Alex G (Aug 21, 2012)

This may sound odd to a lot of you, but...

I'm making a naturalistic dubia colony tank, and I'd like to add some live plants to it. I was going to use pothos, but I was warned that it may cause my roaches to be toxic to eat. What would be a good, low-light plant that my dubias could safely munch on if they wanted to? Or would it be best not to use any live plants?

Thanks


----------



## poisoned (Aug 21, 2012)

If it's edible it will probably be eaten quickly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex G (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm aware, but am I wrong in thinking they'll prefer the more hydrating fruits and veggies I supply them? I usually have trouble getting them to eat stuff that isn't really juicy or a little bit sweet.


----------



## Alex G (Aug 21, 2012)

Thought of a solution to the problem: it's so simple, I feel dumb now haha. I just grow whatever plant I want and keep it in a glass jar within the vivarium so the roaches can't get to it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZergFront (Aug 21, 2012)

Yeah, you can also grow some greens for them outside if you're confident no pesticides are used outdoors at your place. Nasturtium flowers are edible and pretty. You can also use flowers from squash and grow some of the fast-growing greens and trim off leaves for what you need. Any produce or trimmings (tops of strawberries, peels, etc.) from the kitchen you normally toss you can also feed them.


----------



## Alex G (Aug 23, 2012)

I will keep this in mind as I'm getting a bit into outdoor gardening  Any other suggestions?


----------



## J Morningstar (Aug 24, 2012)

I haven't found a thing they won't devour...


----------

